
Don't expect any Windows 10X devices this calendar year - dstaley
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-dont-expect-any-windows-10x-devices-this-calendar-year/
======
dstaley
As someone who has been incredibly excited for the Surface Neo, I'm really
bummed to hear that it won't be coming this year. I'm intrigued at the idea of
Windows 10X on single-screen devices, but I think the dual-screen aspect is
the "carrot" so to speak to get developers to build modern Windows apps. I
feel like 10X on single-screen devices is nothing more than an evolution of
Windows 10 in S Mode, which didn't provide enough of an incentive for
developers to modernize their applications.

Hopefully Microsoft releases a small batch of developer-focused Neo's for
developers that want to get a head start building for dual-screen devices.

